# 97 3500 w/ 454 won't start



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

my 97 3500 won't start. Has the 454 with 5sp. It has spark and fuel. Coil has been replaced, cap/rotor been replaced, and the cam position sensor has been replaced. All the motor does is crank and sputter every ~5 seconds. No idea where to check next. Was told the distributor could be bad (my guy says it goes up and down like 1/4" while attempting to start). Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Have you actually checked the fuel pressure? Have you checked the fuel pressure regulator?


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Fuel pump, you my have fuel at the line but you need good presure to make the injecters work correctly, something like 13 to 18 psi if I remember right, good luck.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

maverjohn;1215075 said:


> Fuel pump, you my have fuel at the line but you need good presure to make the injecters work correctly, something like 13 to 18 psi if I remember right, good luck.


It's a Vortec motor not TBI, he needs 56-62psi


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Is the fuel pump original?


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

That truck needs between 54-66psi of fuel pressure to run correctly. I was going to suggest the ignition control module but if you are getting spark, its probably not that. The distributor gears are know to go bad but you usually get a misfire situation instead of a complete no start. Maybe something in the distributor broke. What about the crank sensor down by the harmonic balancer.

Are there any codes stored in the computer? Good luck.

Wayne


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

no codes. I'll check the fuel pressure tomorrow. Thanks guys.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

ok I have 50psi with the key in the on position. When trying to crank it goes down to 30 and bounces up and down a bit. A few people I have talked to said it sounds like a timing issue.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I just looked in my factory service manual for my 98 and it says with the key on, the fuel pressure should be 55-62 psi. If the fuel pressure is less than 44 psi, the vehicle will be inoperable. When you pressurize the system, does the fuel pressure bleed down much? The manual states that after you turn the fuel pump on and then off, the fuel pressure should stay between 48-52 psi.

It sounds like you have a fuel pressure issue. If its only getting to 30 psi while cranking, you don't have enough fuel pressure for the truck to run.

It could be a leaking in tank modular fuel sender, fuel pressure regulator, fuel injectors, or a gas line leak. When was the fuel filter changed last?

Wayne


----------

